# difficulties with Acroread9 port



## pkginstall (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello,

I need to install the print/acroread9 port from the ports directory. Whenever I try `make install clean` in /usr/ports/print/acroread9 I get the following error message:


```
===>  acroreadwrapper-0.0.20130208 requires kernel source to be installed.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/acroreadwrapper.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/acroread9.
```

Could someone help me with this?

Thanks,

pkginstall


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2014)

requires kernel source to be installed means the port will not build until the FreeBSD source code is installed.

But let's save some trouble: don't use Adobe Reader.  Instead, install graphics/xpdf.  It is smaller and has less overhead.  It has far less security problems.


----------

